# Belgium Jupiter Pro League 28-29 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
28 Sep 19:00 Sporting Lokeren - SV Zulte Waregem 2.10 3.50 3.45 +160 Sporting Lokeren - SV Zulte Waregem 
28 Sep 21:00 KV Oostende - Royal Charleroi SC 2.25 3.45 3.10 +153 KV Oostende - Royal Charleroi SC 
28 Sep 21:00 KRC Genk - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 1.55 4.10 6.00 +164 KRC Genk - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 
28 Sep 21:00 R Aec Mons - Club Brugge 6.40 4.00 1.55 +164 R Aec Mons - Club Brugge 
28 Sep 21:00 KV Kortrijk - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 1.75 3.50 5.10 +158 KV Kortrijk - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 
28 Sep 21:00 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - KAA Gent 4.10 3.70 1.85 +162 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - KAA Gent 
29 Sep 15:30 RSC Anderlecht - Lierse SK 1.22 6.50 12.00 +165 RSC Anderlecht - Lierse SK 
29 Sep 19:00 Cercle Brugge KSV - Standard Liege 6.50 4.00 1.55 +164


----------

